
The Cube Rule of Food Identification - admiralspoo
https://cuberule.com
======
draw_down
This is cute, however it is incorrect. There are 4 types of food: substance,
soup, pizza, and sandwich. Pizza is monobreadular, sandwich is polybreadular.
Substance is one thing, like an apple. Soup is more than one substance.

Therefore hotdogs are pizza, tacos are pizza, toast is pizza, sushi is soup.
Sandwiches are sandwiches, of course. More here
[https://alanjamesart.tumblr.com/post/158858916670/the-
four-f...](https://alanjamesart.tumblr.com/post/158858916670/the-four-foods)

